# Italian Counter Drug Colonel killed in Kabul



## mike_cos (Jun 4, 2011)

An officer of the police officers - Lieutenant Colonel Chris Congiu, 50, of Rome - was killed with a shot gun in Afghanistan, where he was serving at the Italian embassy in Kabul as an expert on drugs. It is learned from sources of the Force, which state that it was a matter of crime, not to relate to his activities. The man would try to defend an American friend from the aggression of a young Afghan robber, and would be killed by aburst of Kalashnikov rifles fired by the boy's accomplices. Congiu leaves the ex-wife anda child 5 years old, living in Pontecorvo, in the province of Frosinone. A man of greatexperience and athleticism, Congiu began his career in the paratroopers battalion andcompany Tuscania Trajan of Naples, had been part of the security services during the Olympic Games in Atlanta in 1998 and was assigned to a task operating in Albania.From 1996 to 1998 he commanded the company of police in Pontecorvo, assigning men to justice thick and criminal association also managed to dismantle a mafia devoted to extortion in southern Frusinate. In July 1998, just in these investigations had gone up the headlines for having a dangerous murderer arrested in Frosinone, without endangering the lives of two children of the latter. The news of his tragic death has shocked the small town of Pontecorvo and the whole province of Frosinone, where the colonel was well known. The house, in places Tordoni, has been surrounded by police and there has recently visited the town's mayor Frosinone, Michael Notaro Sirianni. To protect the baby, still small and very attached to her father, a psychologis thas arrived in the late morning.
According to a first reconstruction, Congiu - Officer of the DCSA, the Head Office of the anti-drug services in Kabul since 2007 - was in a village in the Panjshir Valley, north-eastern Afghanistan, along with two of his longtime friends, both civilian : an Afghanistan(who had also attended the Military Academy of Modena, a few years ago) and an American woman. During this trip - according to information previously learned from sources Carabinieri - the three were stopped by three local boys, who probably wanted to rob them. The woman responded, one of which was hurled against her, slamming violently against a wall. Lieutenant Colonel Congiu interpreted this act as an aggression against them and opened fire with his pistol, slightly wounding the boy at his side. Other Afghans have fled and the Carabinieri military has provided first aid to the young manwas about to load in the car and transported to the hospital, when the companions of the wounded boy are back, this time along with other armed men. These, from a distance,fired three rounds of Kalashnikov, one of which was shot in the head Congiu, who died instantly. The American woman and an Afghan were able to reach their car and escape.At first police station in Afghanistan, about a mile, they reported the incident.






Rest In Peace Cristiano
FOLGORE!


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 4, 2011)

Rest in Peace Lieutenant Colonel Chris Congiu.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 4, 2011)

RIP.


----------



## Dame (Jun 4, 2011)

Rest in peace Lt. Colonel.


----------



## tova (Jun 4, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Teufel (Jun 4, 2011)

Rest In Peace


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jun 4, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 4, 2011)

My Great Granddad was Carabinieri in Southern Italy, Calabria area, and later Sicily ; tough life. Rest In God's Peace LtCol Congiu.


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 4, 2011)

Red Flag 1 said:


> My Great Granddad was Carabinieri in Southern Italy, Calabria area, and later Sicily ; tough life. Rest In God's Peace LtCol Congiu.


Nei Secoli Fedele (semper fidelis)


----------



## Servimus (Jun 4, 2011)

RIP


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 5, 2011)

RIP.


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 6, 2011)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Muppet (Jun 6, 2011)

Rest in peace sir.

F.M.


----------



## Manolito (Jun 6, 2011)

The people that give their lives defending others are truly Warriors.
Rest easy Sir you are at the end of your watch
Respectfully,
Bill


----------



## Totentanz (Jun 6, 2011)

RIP, sir.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 6, 2011)

RIP


----------

